# Possible Post-Molt Issue



## LymeValkyrie (Aug 4, 2022)

My female just finished molting and I noticed that her abdomen was kinking pretty dramatically downwards as she was hanging from the mesh at the top of her enclosure (I wish I'd gotten a picture of it, but I was more concerned with her safety). I quickly but carefully coaxed her out and have her chilling right-side up on my forearm at the moment because I'm worried if if she goes upside-down before her exoskeleton hardens more that it'll happen again. She's pretty slim atm because she didn't eat much for the past 3-4 days, but seems fine otherwise. Any suggestions? Obviously I can't have her sitting on my arm for the entire day, though I gladly would if I could. 
On a sidenote, I've been trying to identify her species but am having a bit of trouble. She has the vertical facial markings like a Chinese Mantis, but is nowhere near their size. Thoughts? Sorry, my phone camera isn't very good or I'd try to get better pictures.


----------



## agent A (Aug 4, 2022)

she's definitely a _Tenodera sinensis_
sometimes if they are overfed before a molt, the abdomen is kinda funky afterwards. it may not cause her too many issues


----------



## LymeValkyrie (Aug 4, 2022)

I let her bop around on my arm for about an hour or so until she started to get pretty active, drinking water from my fingertips and her color had darkened a bit. I popped her back in the enclosure and she waited a bit to go back up to the top, but her abdomen thankfully seems to have firmed up enough that it hasn't kinked again so far. Keeping a close eye on her though just in case!


----------



## LymeValkyrie (Aug 4, 2022)

Also, I've decided to name her Phoebe


----------



## LymeValkyrie (Aug 4, 2022)

Well, Phoebe's abdomen was holding strong for a bit, but eventually started drooping again (she's got PLENTY of other great places to hang out in a vertical, angled, or upright horizontal position, but only ever wants to hang upside-down from the top). After scrolling through some past posts regarding droopy-butt syndrome, I've tilted her enclosure on an angle and have been trying to discourage her from hanging off the mesh top for now. Hopefully by tomorrow she'll have firmed up enough that it won't be such an issue. 


The problem made me wonder, however, if the MantisForum members were to brainstorm, if we could come up with a relatively low-risk method to 'splint' a mantis experiencing this issue until their new exoskeleton is stiff enough to self-correct. There has to be something that might work if we all put our heads together. Obviously it would be delicate work and no guarantee, but it seems that if the prognosis is almost certain death if not wholly prevented or caught in time, that it may at least be worth the effort. I'd love to hear thoughts on this.


----------



## The Wolven (Aug 7, 2022)

I attempted to splint a mantis that had a very warped neck and it really didn’t work out. I used half a toothpick (edges were safe and away from the head) and carefully tied a piece of fabric to it. It freaked Thyme out a lot and she kept trying to eat the fabric. Any kind of splint is going to distress your mantis. They will find some kind of way to get it off even if they were entirely immobile like mine was. There’s a good chance the mantis would hurt itself you know?


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 7, 2022)

Is there a problem with hanging from the mesh? I thought that’s what they do. As long as it can eat, any deformities should correct with the next molt.


----------

